# Nib replacement



## Darrin (May 2, 2009)

I am replacing a nib into a baron, and feel kind of guilty just grabbing it with my fingers. To those of you that have done this, would using a pair of pliers with some rubber pads or something work better? It would seem less likely to cause damage this way as well? Goofy question, I know....but I'd like to know :biggrin:
Darrin


----------



## DCBluesman (May 2, 2009)

This is the best way.


----------



## Darrin (May 2, 2009)

Lou, 
I tried to DL that file last night off of your site and for some reason my computer won't do it. This computer is weird, most files from even here at the IAP wont DL either, although other PDF files open fine.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 2, 2009)

Word document sent.


----------



## Darrin (May 5, 2009)

Many thanks!! Worked like a charm


----------



## chuybregts (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Darrin for asking and thanks Lou for the file link!  This was very informative for me as well!


----------

